# HOWTO: LXDE



## macondo (Jan 15, 2017)

There is not much to configure here...

I'm not much of a DE (desktop environment) user, I use
mostly window managers. But this time, I installed the lightest
one. So,

`$ sudo pkg install lxde-meta`


LXDE comes by default with the window manager Openbox.
Because I find it awkward to configure it, I decided to replace it.

The LXDE documentation states that you can replace Openbox with
Icewm, Fluxbox, and Xfwm.

I have IceWM and JWM installed and configured in my box.

I went to  /usr/local//etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/desktop.conf
as ROOT and replaced the line:


```
window_manager=openbox-lxde
```

with:


```
window_manager=icewm
```

save/exit/reboot

I got all my IceWM keybindings 

To start it from my    .xinitrc:

`exec startlxde`




And voilà  !

PS: Eventhough JWM is not included on the list of window managers that
can replace Openbox, I used it to replace IceWM, and has been working
perfectly so far.

P.S. You can replace your apps in the window manager: I replaced the default ones: lxterminal, pcmanfm, and gpicview for roxterm, xfe, and mirage. LXDE is a light and fast DE, I was happy.


----------

